

When it comes to landing top job at Twitter an Engineering degree is optional - npalli
http://www.forbes.com/sites/connieguglielmo/2013/10/10/when-it-comes-to-landing-a-top-job-at-twitter-that-degree-in-french-literature-might-not-be-so-worthless-after-all/

======
w1ntermute
A lot of things seem to be optional for Twitter, including turning a profit as
a publicly traded company.

